# Intel Burn Test!



## Kornowski (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like a sure way to have your very own mini BBQ...



> This is an extremely stressful program that will
> put even the most powerful X86/X64 CPU in the world at its knees. Load temp under Linpack will be up to 22*C higher than the competing software Prime95.
> 
> IntelBurnTest v1.6 by AgentGOD
> ...



http://downloads.guru3d.com/IntelBurnTest-v1.6-download-2047.html


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Sep 2, 2008)

you first


----------



## Droogie (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Geoff (Sep 2, 2008)

It's nothing that special


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing happend to my ol pentium D.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Sep 2, 2008)

damn omega are those temps normal?


----------



## Dazzeerr (Sep 2, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> damn omega are those temps normal?



I find it funny that when people see anything above 50*C they worry it's dangerous. Processors are made to take heat, most can handle up to 100*C pretty well.






Did go to 71-72 once but never did it again so couldn't take shot.
I could hear the stress too ^^ (Humming got louder) and I never did with Prime95 or Super PI.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 2, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> damn omega are those temps normal?


Meh, nothing to worry about, since the CPU rarely gets that kind of load anyways.


----------



## diduknowthat (Sep 2, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> damn omega are those temps normal?



not "normal" but nothing to worry about. I believe intel processors are rated up to 100ºC core temperature.


----------



## Kesava (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah most can take around 100 degree bursts. So even though its not good to run them constantly at that temp, its not gonna damage them.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Sep 2, 2008)

diduknowthat said:


> not "normal" but nothing to worry about. I believe intel processors are rated up to 100ºC core temperature.



well, the thermal specification for that CPU is 71.4C, i dont know what that means though. 

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAWQ#


----------



## Dazzeerr (Sep 2, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> well, the thermal specification for that CPU is 71.4C, i dont know what that means though.
> 
> http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAWQ#



Interesting. My "Thermal Specification" is 73.3*C.

Maybe it means they work best at or below these temperatures and they can't ensure there won't be any slow-downs or problems past the Specification.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Sep 2, 2008)

> well, the thermal specification for that CPU is 71.4C, i dont know what that means though.


 Maybe that's the maximum constant temp the CPU is safe to run at, as opposed to burst maximum which goes up to 100C?


----------



## funkysnair (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## PrinterScanner (Sep 3, 2008)

try it or not...
try it or not..hm, maybe not.


----------



## funkysnair (Sep 3, 2008)

wusss!!!

i got mine upto 56oC on first 2 cores and 51oC on other 2-!!!

not bad considering i only have a small radiator on my liquid cooling setup now 

took the dual rad out the front


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Sep 3, 2008)

i read many of the post about this linpack on XS. it's much more harsh than prime95 and will heat up your CPU about 10 degrees higher than prime95 will. it's also effective on 64bit OS, as 32bit will be a big handicap when using this. pretty much a great way to test stability if you OC. 30min of linpack saves much more time than 8 hours prime95/orthos


----------



## f.i.t.h (Sep 6, 2008)

Thats the hottest my CPU has ever been, by over 10*C.
I got to raise temp warning on my motherboard, it was one long beep for 2-3 min.


----------

